# Reiki- anyone a practioner or used it?



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I am a Registered Nurse in North Carolina and in the last few years North Carolina is requiring continueing ed. So although I don't practice nursing right now I want to keep my license current. So in researching holistic medicine ( which I find fascinating) I came across Reiki which is an approved CE (thru certain providers). Well, I took Reiki I and II over the past weekend and it is incredible. What was more interesting to me was that I feel my calling is in providing Reiki for animals- my instructor also felt this was a message to me during a treatment. Now I am not a "mystical" person nor do I even consider myself especially "spiritual"- I went into this as somewhat of a skeptic-but I am convinced after this weekend that I experienced something powerful-even physical during the "attunements". For those people who have never heard of Reiki it is an old Japanese technique used for stress reduction and relaxation that will promote growth and healing. It is a type of touch therapy used more and more for pain management, cancer patients, surgical patients, etc. and hospitals are starting to implement more programs because they are finding patients really do benefit from it. So I'm wondering if anyone on the forum has experince with Reiki for themselves, people they know, or pets?


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I took Reiki I about 6 years ago. I love it. I find it amazing how it affects you physically. I do reiki on myself and my family (including animals). I used it alot when my dog Ruby was really sick (she eventually died). I think it really helped her to relax. She would get agitated after her shunt surgery (she had hydrocephalus). I used to go to a practitioner but haven't in a couple of years. Glad to hear you enjoyed it too.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn,
I had a girlfriend in high school that had a big growth on her arm. She went to a reiki master with her mom who was getting treatments. I wouldn't have believed it but I watched it go down over a period of a few weeks without any scars. I haven't had any ailments but it isn't something I would rule out after witnessing that. I would be interested to hear about it used on pets as well.

Amanda


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I forgot to say that I find it just as relaxing (or more) than a massage.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Marianne, I,too, found it more relaxing than a massage. Glad to see someone else on the forum is a practitioner!!

Amanda, that is an amazing story- but I have also heard of other incredible episodes- blood pressure being lowered so people don't need meds for it anymore, diabetics no longer needing insulin, cancer being cured, and the list goes on and on.
With animals it is used alot for behavioral issues, animals that are sick or dying, shelter animals, abused animals, older animals, and animals in pain. I'm sure I've missed other reasons. It's even relaxing for normal, healthy animals- just like in humans!! 
By the way- are you planning on showing Dasher at the Raleigh show in March?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I've done Reiki a few times after working with a master, but am more into healings, which I've done for many years.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I never heard of it, but it sounds very interesting. People around here have always used traiteurs, although probably less and less as technology grows. Wonder if the two practices are related someway? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traiteur


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kim, I would say the two are not related at all from reading your link. Reiki does not use herbs or "treat" the person in any other way than "touch" therapy. Some practitioners may use crystals or aromatherapy or other modalities in conjunction with Reiki- but Reiki by itself only uses "touch". It is used in conjunction with traditional western medicine, and does not claim to offer any other benefits than stress reduction and relaxation which can and does promote good health and healing. It is also not quite as "secretive" as what traiteurs sound like- nor is it linked to the Catholic Church having started in Japan. Maybe in that they both use a form of laying of the hands there is a similar energy transference. Since I don't know anything about Traiteurs other than info on the link- that would be my impression.

Geri- what are "healings"?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jocelyn- I may. I need to sit down and schedule some things. I have him testing in for therapy dogs and possibly an obedience show so the lil guy is pretty busy but I might end up going there as well! I will try and let you know when it gets closer, if i forget send me a pm!

I am going to have to look around for some doggy info on it now!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

In 1998 I was hit by a car. I had a friend who was a reiki practitioner who would come and treat me 3x a week. I am a believer. The early morning would make me energized, and the evening ones would relax me so I could sleep.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I've only had Reiki I training so I'm not really a practioner. I would like to take level II training. I'd like to learn about the symbols. I think I need to schedule a session. I have a great practioner but I haven't been in a long time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Kim, I would say the two are not related at all from reading your link. Reiki does not use herbs or "treat" the person in any other way than "touch" therapy. Some practitioners may use crystals or aromatherapy or other modalities in conjunction with Reiki- but Reiki by itself only uses "touch". It is used in conjunction with traditional western medicine, and does not claim to offer any other benefits than stress reduction and relaxation which can and does promote good health and healing. It is also not quite as "secretive" as what traiteurs sound like- nor is it linked to the Catholic Church having started in Japan. Maybe in that they both use a form of laying of the hands there is a similar energy transference. Since I don't know anything about Traiteurs other than info on the link- that would be my impression.
> 
> Geri- what are "healings"?


Sorry, I missed this when you wrote it. Healings can be done with hands on or at a distance. It's a focus of healling energy to the affected area. They've done studies on it and they've been able to photograph the electrical energy emanating from the practitioner.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Geri - It sounds like Reiki.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

It sounds like Reiki to me also. I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You guys should feel free to practice your long distance Reiki on me and my boys!!!! 

I have had it in conjunction with massage... and the first time I did sort of feel something happened...but I never felt it again. And I felt it was taking time away from the aggressive massage I prefer. But I believe in the theory...just don't know if the practicioner was really any good.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Geri, I too do healing. The difference is healing can be done without the symbols you will learn in Reiki. They are very similar, but in order to do reiki you must be trained by a reiki master. Reiki uses secret symbols, I think that is the third class.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have my Reiki II certification as well. I took the classes quite a few yrs. ago and practiced often on my 3 kids and on myself. I did do some distance Reiki, but only twice. You learn the symbols (not all, but some) in Reiki II. I was taught by a master and he is an amazing teacher. I dont' know why I don't practice it anymore as it did help me relax, but I tend to give things up - it's a bad habit of mine.  

Missy, it could very well be that your practitioner wasn't all that experienced or attuned. I'd definitely try it again! I saw a reflexologist in the fall who also does Reiki. She drank 3 cups of coffee while I was there, eats junk food and talked about herself more than about me, the customer/patient! I was not impressed and sure enough, her Reiki was non-existent as far as I was concerned. One needs to take care of the body for it to be of any good to oneself and others. I am so "clogged up" with toxins, pain, stress and other issues, that it would take me a good 6-12 sessions of Reiki to be of adequate help to anyone. We are a channel of universal healing energy, so before this energy gets through my toxic congested body, it might take a few tries. lol 

Jocelyne, I think you'll really enjoy using Reiki in your work. I find it a little surprising that you took both I and II in one weekend, but if you do a lot of practicing on yourself, hubby and friends, you will get better and better at it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lunastar said:


> Geri, I too do healing. The difference is healing can be done without the symbols you will learn in Reiki. They are very similar, but in order to do reiki you must be trained by a reiki master. Reiki uses secret symbols, I think that is the third class.


I didn't continue with the Reiki because I had been doing healings for years and really didn't feel I needed it. As I often tell people, there are many roads to the same place.


----------

